# Lots of great new books!



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I got onto the dogwise website today and notice lots of great new books! I'm especially interested in the new one by Patricia McConnell plus both she and Pat Miller have new books out on play. Jean Donaldson and Turid Rugaas also have new books out. And Pat Miller has several new training books out. 

http://dogwise.com/

Has anyone read any of these new books?


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I see a couple I would like to read!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Maybe we should set up one of those clubs where we each buy a different book and then send it to the next person on the list!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

We ordered two books from Turid Rugaas as well as the companion video to "Calming Signals" 2 weeks ago.

I'm sure they will be great -- "Calming Signals" was such a treat and an education for me!

Tanya


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OH DARN! I already made and gave my MIL my Christmas list. I hope I can find some of these on Barnes and Noble as I have a $50 gift certificate!!! I really enjoy Patricia McConnell's books and loved the seminar I went to.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I just ordered 5 books form dogwise. Actually they are gifts from my hubby to me but I ordered them! I got the one by Pat Miller on playing with your dog. I'll let you know how it is in January! Have to wait til Christmas to unwrap it.....


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh you are killing me. I just got Calming Signals and am still reading a few others. I can't keep up. LOL. DH thinks I am a nut. I get so excited when I get more books to read.

I second the reading club. 

I will definetly be dropping a few hints from that list for Christmas.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Not dog related, but I've just read 
Alex and Me and while the author isn't the most gifted writer, I was in awe about Alex and what he has accomplished/learned in all those years- really amazing bird.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

_Pet Food Politics _ is worth reading (especially for all us Food and Nutrition junkies). But living through the 2007 recalls will annoy, infuriate and sadden you all over again. And it will make you as paranoid as ever about commercial foods.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I really wish Elizabeth Marshall Thomas would write another dog book. I own & love two of hers: The Hidden Life of Dogs & The Social Lives of dogs.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ruth. I just confessed to Dh that I dropped a lot of $$ on many of those books. 

I blamed YOU (of course) for telling me that they are available.


----------

